# My ZDT3.5 DIY Center



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I have been working on this for awhile on and off for the last year and FINALLY got around to finishing it (almost). It is the center version of the Zaph Audio ZDT3.5 tower using two 7" Dayton Reference woofers and a Dayton tweeter and mid. The crossover designed for this is supposed to be the big finish that makes this design amazing - this is the part unfinished. I stole a 3-way crossover from a CV loudspeaker I have sitting around unused just to make this thing work while I build the Zaph crossover. It sounds awesome as it is, but I want the finished product done right, so I will press on with the plans. The parts for the crossover almost equal the price of speakers. 

I built it out of 3/4" MDF and covered it with Rustolem's bedliner spray - which I love. It's durable and cleans easily with a wet cloth when it gets dusty. I made the enclosure half as deep since I don't want it sticking off the wall a foot. I changed the total enclosure width and port length to compensate, but I can't remember exactly what the measurements were that I calculated since I figured that part in the first week of the build before taking a year hiatus on the project. The photos show it sitting on my subs, but I have since mounted it on the wall. My wife wants a grill for it, so I will try to put that project off next.


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

That is a VERY nice looking speaker. Thanks for the pics


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks Jeremy - Now my wife tells me she wants a grill on it to cover the ugly speakers. What?!


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

Lol. I know right. My wife says the same. I love the look of speakers without grills, especially with those beautiful Dayton Reference drivers.

Im curious how different they will sound to you when you put in the new crossovers. Keep us informed
Good work


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I like the look of the speakers too, but she's right that it does give the room an industrial look. I presume that the crossover will cut the mids down a little and take some of the low end out of the bass since the temporary crossover is made for a larger woofer. I don't know the science behind crossover design which is why I picked a design that has it all thought out and improved upon by others much smarter than me.


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Beautiful job on the speaker. I'm currently planning to build the Zaph designed ZA5 mtm and mtm center to start off my HT. I love the design and the research John has put into these speakers. The only criticism I have of the Zaph mid-woofer is the aluminum colored cone, which will shine in the darkness of my HT. So I am planning some sort of grill or cover to hide the drivers. Looking forward to hear how the correct x-over affects the sound of your project.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Have fun with the build. Are you making the rear surrounds too?


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes. As long as the mtm's have enough sound as front towers for my room, then I will probably build the sealed tm design for the surrounds and rears and high fronts. If the mtm's are too small I'll do the mmtmm design and use the mtm's as surrounds. When I start I'll start a build thread with some pictures.


----------



## 707kevin (Nov 5, 2010)

Very Very Nice. Tight cut-outs, and I love the built in port flares. I'm doing built in port flares next build.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks Kevin - A nice, sharp router bit does the job nicely with very little sanding on the ports if you get the original hole cut to tightly fit the port. I used Gorrilla Glue which expands into the spaces and left the port sticking out the front a little which I sanded flush to the front of the enclosure with an orbital sander. Then I routed the profile on the hole, filled any blemishes with wood glue. Sand, spray primer, repeat, until it looks awesome. I use Bondo on bigger ports and even a fiberglass resin mixture that is better for sanding smooth in big areas. Clean up is longer though and it's stinky with the 2-part stuff.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 17, 2008)

Beautiful job on that speaker! I built the sealed version last year and can attest to how good a center channel it is.
Thanks for sharing.

Best....Carlo.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

thank you Carlo. I can't wait to hear the final product


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice. I love my ZDT 3.5's. I built them when they were an option with the Aurasound Tweeter. Absolutely love it.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

10 months later... I finally built the crossover! I haven't been moved to build it since I was using a 3-way crossover from another speaker and wasn't in any hurry since it actually sounded pretty good. Now that the proper crossover is installed, I can really appreciate the design. The highs were muffled before and the entire sound is hard to describe - realistic and crisp would be the first words that come to mind. Now I am a believer on why spending more on the crossover than the rest of the build is genius.

I apologize for the poor photo quality. I didn't try to make the crossover too pretty, so the iphone pic has to do:


----------



## ovillegas (Jan 30, 2012)

Excellent build!! Congratulations!!

Now I want to build these myself!!

Where can I buy the parts for the ZDT3.5 floor standing and the center? I don't see anywhere on Zaph|Aduio website about where to buy the parts/ :dontknow:


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 17, 2008)

http://www.zaphaudio.com/ZDT3.5.html
The link above is the page on his site for the speakers and the component list is shown with part numbers from Parts Express. Their website is here:http://www.parts-express.com/

Best.....Carlo.


----------



## ovillegas (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks!

I guess I was expecting to see a "kit" like their trixtrix. So I'll start looking up the parts.


Another question about these speakers: How much power can they handle? I'm not looking to max them out, but I was thinking on using one of the Emotiva XPA-3. Is this too little? too much? or just fine?


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh that will be just fine. Better to have more power than less. I have mine hooked up to a Denon 2310 (@100 watts) and it powers it plenty loud.

Best.....Carlo.


----------



## ovillegas (Jan 30, 2012)

So I assume that you have the ZDT3.5, if so, how do they compare to high end speakers?


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry, I just built the center channel. I don't have the towers. The center, for what it's worth, is excellent. Much better that what I've had in the past.


----------



## jumper (Apr 8, 2012)

I just finished an in wall build using the ZA5.3 MTM design. It's the first speakers I ever built and I used the Zaph design because it had a crossover available for in wall mounting and decent documentation. So far I'm pretty happy with it but I do need to add a subwoofer.


----------

